# Free VAR - Blueprint to a Perfect Physique Contest



## TheArchitect (Nov 18, 2013)

Blueprint to the Perfect Calves:

Today begins the first contest  in this series which will cover all  muscle groups. Like all good foundations we will begin from the bottom  and work our way up. The first contest will be calves. The contest is  pretty easy. Post a pic of your calves  and have them judges against  your peers. Post YOUR calves not some  internet download. Write  something next to you or something to prove it  is yours and that it is  recent. Share with the members what you have done to get them to where  they are at.

The contest will last 3 weeks to give people a chance to enter and the final judging will be done by The Captn and NoCode.

The  reviews and the labs have been posted on the oils. The clarity and   quality is probably the best you will find PERIOD and we back that   statement 100% but figured we would let you guys try out some orals as   well. So this series winner will be rewarded by a bottle a ANAVAR.

Good luck and looking forward to seeing pics. 

ARCH


----------



## independent (Nov 18, 2013)

My before and after pics look the same. Damn genetics.


----------



## TheArchitect (Nov 18, 2013)

Good thing there are no before or afters then. Just present


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 20, 2013)

Secret to calves is Synthol if not Genetics.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 20, 2013)

Shit, I got this, just got to figure how to upload pics from phone. I know, I have been on the site for awhile but I'm computer dumb. You should see how long it took me to get my pic in my avatar.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 20, 2013)

IMG_0393.jpg
Did it work?


----------



## the_predator (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## the_predator (Nov 20, 2013)

They are not big, but they got some veins. I train them two days a week. First day is a heavy day. It is as heavy as I can go for a good 8 - 12 reps. I do standing raises, seated raises, and (one leg) board press raises holding weight or have a ruck sack with weight. The second day is a light day with higher reps usually 15 - 25 reps per set. I go 3 - 4 sets (depending on energy level) with just those 3 exercises. I work out at home now so I don't have as many options as I use to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't judge on size brother...  You got some freaky calves right there ... Not the best angle thou, need a little moar light? They're hard to photo I know.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 20, 2013)

What happened to KOS's calves?


----------



## CG (Nov 20, 2013)

Damn bro. Wish I could get that vascular lol. What I lack in vascularity I got in size tho  good luck bro


----------



## TheArchitect (Nov 20, 2013)

Looking good... Make sure the entries get added to the thread in out sub section.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the complements guys. I will try to get them moved into your sponsor section as soon as I can.


----------



## mac10chap (Nov 21, 2013)

Mirin the GT500 wheel behind you.  Whats attached to that rim?  GT500 or are they aftermarket on a regular GT


----------



## the_predator (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a real modded 2009 Shelby. Good eye by the way


----------



## jcsl (Nov 25, 2013)

OK her's one of this morning rolled out of bed and took the photo so ill try to get a better shot tomorrow at the gym with better lighting so you can see more of the vascularity and striations, my calves are one of the body parts i rarely train since i work construction i run around on them all day long up and down ladders and on scaffolding and what not


----------



## the_predator (Nov 25, 2013)

^Nice calves bro. Just make sure to move this pic into the blueprint sponsor section if you haven't already.


----------



## jcsl (Nov 26, 2013)

Awsome thanks for the heads up I didnt catch that


----------

